# Grandin Road Free Shipping



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

In addition to the sale on halloween I just received an email with an offer of free shipping for 2 days only

If you dont get the email the code is XXW19797

Have fun, there is still a few items remaining


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

awesome...I was was browsing yesterday and was thinking that the shipping kind of killed the deal...but now...WOOHOO...thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sithbaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Just ordered Serena and Helsa.
With the TURKEYDAYDEAL coupon, total was just under $76.00 shipped for the pair


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI - Today GR is offering 26% off site-wide plus Free Shipping . . . Promotional Code: XXW02189

So I just ordered the GITD Skeleton for $29.23.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just bought Stone man for about $33.00. Not the best figure but at that price it is worth it.

Received Serena the other day, very nice for 1/2 price. Love the hair and clothing and she has hands


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Missed out on all the Black Friday weekend sales deals but saw WednesdayAddams post in the What did you Find/Buy today thread that the GR free shipping offer will end today, Wednesday 11/28. The code she posted and which worked for me this a.m. was XXW52180.



UPDATE: if you are reading this after 11/28 but still want to get free delivery from GrandinRoad, found this info tonight on their website which states it's good thru 12/01:

[h=1]IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS:[/h]Free shipping offer applies to standard shipping charges within the continental U.S. through 12/01/2012 at midnight Eastern Time. Excludes truck, in-home, oversized, and expedited delivery charges. This offer is not valid with other promotional offers or on previous purchases.
To order, use Promotional Keycode: *SHIPSITEWIDE*.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Email with Code from GR extending Free Shipping thru 12/5 midnight ET (XXW94160). NOTE: I just tested this and apparently this is only for xmas decor. Sorry, had hoped it would apply to any purchase during these few days. I tested it with one of the life-size halloween props in my cart and shipping for my location was only $8 so still not too bad. Tried to apply the Code a few times but no luck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

GrandinRoad has had a Free Shipping deal going on for a week or so now and it has been extended thru Tuesday, 12/18, midnight ET. Code is XXW99005 (info not from website but from their email newsletter, good reason to sign up since they don't always post their sales info). They still have a few very nice life-size props left on clearance. Other decor as well.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info GoS...you are such a bad influence on me! Bought 2 of the circus clown skellies and some metal candle holders


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tis the season to be naughty or nice! And those skeleton clown guys look pretty nice, Matrixmom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tis the season to be naughty or nice! And those skeleton clown guys look pretty nice, Matrixmom.


I know...guilty here as well. Clown skelly rides at dawn!


----------

